# B***** de M**** installé le 7.1 sur LC475 et ça va pas !!!!



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Super!

Après m'être décidé j'installé le système 7.1 sur mon Mac LC 475. Après avoir longuement lu vos réactions sur un de mes postes. Evidemment, je ne possède ni les disquettes d'installations; ni le cd (les originaux) - j'avais tout téléchargé, graver dans un CD, enregistré sur le disque et après avoir fait monter les .img - installé le système 7.1...

Content au moment qu'il me demande de redémarrer la machine; voici son message:

CE DISQUE DE DEMARRAGE NE FONCTIONNE PAS SUR CE TYPE DE MACINTOSH. UTILISEZ LE LOGICIEL D'INSTALLATION POUR METTRE A JOUR. LE SYSTEME 7.1 NE FONCTIONNE PAS SUR CE TYPE DE MACINTOSH. INSTALLEZ UNE VERSION PLUS RECENTE

Et comment est-ce que je fais moi maintenant ???


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

Tu te calmes.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu te calmes.



Ça me semble être un bon conseil en effet, car il y a fort à parier que tu n'as pas installé le System Enabler (065 pour mémoire) requis pour fonctionner sur cette machine avant de la redémarrer... Je me trompe ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, si tu disposes des images-disques du système, ne t'es-t-il pas possible de créer une disquette ou un cédé de démarrage ? Il me semble que la disquette Utilitaires 2 permettait de démarrer l'ordinateur. Sans doute faudra-t-il y ajouter le System Enabler manquant, sous peine d'un nouvel échec.


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas installé le Enabler 065. Je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquettes sur mon G4. Et un CD externe pour le LC 475 (mise à part le graveur et lecteur du G4) -Est-il possible de démarrer depuis un CD avec un lecteur externe sur le LC 475 pour faire monter le dossier Utilitaire 2? Et où trouver le Enabler 065?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Tu trouveras le System Enabler 065 à cette adresse. Je te signale tout de même que le lien était indiqué dans ton précédent sujet (à propos du Système 7.5.3). Décidément, tu devrais prendre le temps de lire les réponses qu'on t'adresse...

Pour le reste, n'ayant pas ce modèle de Macintosh à ma disposition, je ne sais pas trop. Toutefois, il ne s'agit pas de "monter le dossier Utilitaires 2" comme tu dis, mais de démarrer à partir du système contenu sur cette disquette. Je te suggère d'en créer une image-disque en lecture-écriture (à laquelle tu pourras donc ajouter le System Enabler manquant) et de graver le volume ainsi obtenu sur un cédé. Ce disque devrait alors te permettre de démarrer ton ordinateur et d'ajouter le System Enabler au Dossier Système.


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Bien. Et comment démarrer depuis un autre volume que le disque dur! Je vais faire ce que t'as dit; je prépare un cd avec le contenu de Utilitaire 2 plus l'installation Enabler...


----------



## PowerBookophile (4 Mars 2004)

Ne serait-il pas possible de booter le LC avec une disquette d'un système 7.53. C'est un système plus récent et donc l'ordinateur n'a peut-être pas besoin d'enabler ?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas possible de booter le LC avec une disquette d'un système 7.53. C'est un système plus récent et donc l'ordinateur n'a peut-être pas besoin d'enabler ?



C'est parfaitement exact. Mais au terme d'une longue conversation, notre ami s'est laissé séduire par un bon vieux 7.1...
Les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Et comment démarrer depuis un autre volume que le disque dur ?



Essaye de mettre le cédé dans le lecteur externe et de tenir la touche "C" enfoncée au démarrage du LC.


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Alors j'aimerais bien démarrer depuis une disquette 7.5.3 (c'était le système que j'avais avant cette m mais ça tournait mal car ma soeur a installé tout et n'importe quoi). Le problème, pour démarrer depuis une disquette système; c'est que déjà: il faut en avoir une! Et je ne peux pas la faire vu que je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquette.

Et maintenir la touche C ça ne fonctionne pas, je regarde demain, au travail, ils ont un lecteur de disquette USB les petits alors je vais y remédier.

Merci des conseils.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> ils ont un lecteur de disquette USB les petits alors je vais y remédier.



Et tu comptes le brancher sur quel port du LC 475 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour démarrer depuis un périphérique externe, tu peux aussi essayer de tenir la combinaison de touches suivante au démarrage : Commande + Option + Majuscule + Retour (si je me souviens bien...)


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

A MOINS QU'IL SOIT POSSIBLE DE CREER UN CD DE DEMARRAGE SYSTEME AVEC UNE QUELQUON'QUE APPLICATION  ?

Je sais que cela pourrait être possible, un article dans un magazine en parlait à l'époque mais évidemment la procédure s'est noyée dans ma mémoire.

Est-ce que cela serait-il faisable?


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

C'était pour mettre mes données du CD (utilitaire 2 plus l'enabler) dans une disquette ;-)

Encore heureux, je ne suis pas blond - même si certains pourraient penser le contraire


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Voir le message édité ci-dessus. Ça pourrait t'aider.


----------



## PowerBookophile (4 Mars 2004)

une petite bidouille qui permettrait de démarrer le LC : ce serait de copier le système qui se trouve sur le CD que tu viens de créer (juste system et Finder) et de télécherger l'enabler 065. tu places tout sur la disquette dans un dossier system. Un double clic sur le dossier pour activer le système. Et ensuite le LC devrait démarrer avec un système 7.1 Grace au lecteur de disquettes USB


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Merci pour la combinaison.

Donc y'a une disquette avec un "?" qui apparaît au milieu; le cd est à l'intérieur du lecteur.

Aurais-je mal enregistré mon truc utilitaire 2?

Comment dois-je enregistré déjà? Lecture-écriture? .img? Avec Roxio? Pas moyen de pouvoir créer un CD de démarrage-système?

Mais cela, est-il possible? avec ta combinaison de démarrer depuis le cd externe?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Mais cela, est-il possible? avec ta combinaison de démarrer depuis le cd externe ?



Excuse-moi de ne pas répondre à TOUTES tes questions, mais, hormis le fait que je n'ai pas réponse à tout, tu devrais les poser dans le calme et l'une après l'autre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La combinaison Commande + Option + Majuscule + Retour a pour objectif de forcer le démarrage de l'ordinateur sur un autre périphérique que le disque dur interne. Dans le cas de ton lecteur externe, avec le cédé adéquat (ou avec une disquette), rien ne semble s'opposer à ce que cela fonctionne.


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Ok 

alors comment bien enregistrer mon cd ou disquette (demain pour la disquette) pour que mon LC475 démarre sur le périphérique externe (cd) ou disquette? (interne)


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Alors comment bien enregistrer mon cd ou disquette (demain pour la disquette) pour que mon LC475 démarre sur le périphérique externe (cd) ou disquette? (interne)



Suis les conseils avisés de PowerBookophile.


----------



## dylan-dog (4 Mars 2004)

Ok alors merci pour vos conseils et vos réponses à vous deux.

J'essaie demain ou ce weekend et pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## PowerBookophile (4 Mars 2004)

bonne nuit.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie demain ou ce weekend et pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles.



Ah, non ! Laisse-nous au moins un petit message en cas de succès. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon courage et... reste zen (b***** de m***** !)


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pour ceux qui ont suivis mes différents sujets concernant le LC475, j'ai installé le système 7.1 mais sans l'Enabler. Du coup, impossible de démarrer depuis une autre disquette.

Un membre m'a conseillé d'installé le Enabler dans la disquette Utilitaire 2. Je possède bien le fichier: System Enabler 065 1.2.sea - mais impossible de le décompresser car le .sea me fait une erreur. Aussi bien que sur MacOSX (classic) - que sous système 9. Alors je cherche une âme généreuse pouvant me "décompresser l'application et m'envoyer le Enabler en .sit ou encore en "brut" sur mon e-mail:

dylan-dog@urbanet.ch

Vous pouvez le trouver ici:

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Number=680811&amp;page=0&amp;view=collapsed&amp;sb=5&amp;o=186&amp;fpart=1

5eme message par Xavier_Moulia sur "cette adresse" - merci de votre aide.

Bon week-end.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

J'ai décompressé le .sea et je te l'ai recompressé en sitx (à décompresser avec Stuffit 7 ou 8) pour éviter des erreurs.
Je l'ai mis ici.


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

Heu ça marche pas! J'ai pourtant Stufflt! Tu peux pas me l'envoyer directement sur mon adresse e-mail?

dylan-dog@urbanet.ch

Quand je clique sur ton lien "ici" y'a une page safari qui vient avec des lettres cabbalistiques.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

Fais Alt-Clic sur le lien pour forcer le navigateur à la télécharger (là il essaye d'afficher le contenu du fichier dans la fenêtre).


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

Merci beaucoup! C'est téléchargé. Moment de vérité; vais-je réussir à installer le système et à démarrer mon petit LC  ! Je vois que t'es passé Vénérable Sage maintenant  Félicitations


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

Bon ça marche pas.

Où dois-je placer cet Enabler? Dans la disquette Utilitaire 2 et dans le Dossier Système qui s'y trouve? Et comment forcer le démarrage sur la disquette? Car il me la rejette à tous les coups!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> Dans la disquette Utilitaire 2 et dans le Dossier Système qui s'y trouve?


Dans le dossier système qui s'y trouve.
Si une fois que c'est fait il te rejette toujours la disquette, vérifie qu'elle est bien formatée en HFS.


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

ça veut dire quoi en HFS? Mac OS Standard? ou Mac OS étendu? Avec Utilitaire de Disque depuis OS X ?


----------



## dylan-dog (6 Mars 2004)

Et quelles sont les bonnes touches pour démarrer depuis la disquette?

Il faut qu'elle s'appelle Utilitaire 2 précisément?

J'espère y arriver, autrement, j'essaierai avec une disquette 7.5... quoi doit être plus optimisé pour ce genre de choses.


----------



## PowerBookophile (6 Mars 2004)

Il faut que la disquette soit formatée en mac os. dessus tu dois créer un dossier (appelé system par exemple) et dans ce dossier, il faut qu'il y ait le fichier finder, le fichier system et l'enabler. il faudra peut-être double cliquer sur le dossier pour activer le système. Ensuite tu peux redémarrer le LC avec la disquette.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Et comment démarrer depuis la disquette?


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mars 2004)

Tu insères la disquette dans le Mac éteind et tu allumes le Mac. Il devrait booter dessus.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Ben non ça fonctionne pas. Il me rejette la disquette tout le temps! Dans la disquette Utilitaire 2 j'ai créer un dossier "system" avec le FINDER et le ENABLER 1.2 et ça va pas... Un peu marre :-(


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mars 2004)

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé sur ton Mac ?


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Le 7.1. Et avec la disquette ça va pas, même avec le Enabler. Il me la rejette et impossible de démarrer le LC.


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Mars 2004)

S'il vous plait allez lire le message personnel que je vous ai envoyé depuis vendredi soir !


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

J'y cours mais je sais pas comment me connecter sur idisk! Avec Safari ou autres? Je regarde ton fichier.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Sympa avec idisk. Mon problème c'est que j'arrive pas à démarrer le LC (problèmes d'Enabler) et qu'avec la disquette Utilitaire 2 avec le bon Enabler, il me la rejette tout le temps... L'écran de mon mac me manque  Même si je suis resté 8 ans sans le voir... il me manque quand-même mon petit LC :-( Peux-tu me faire la même chose avec le système 7.5?


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Mars 2004)

dylan-dog a dit:
			
		

> J'y cours mais je sais pas comment me connecter sur idisk! Avec Safari ou autres? Je regarde ton fichier.



Lisez-le. Pour les liens vers mon idisk, qui sont dans le fichier, un copier-coller dans un navigateur quelconque suffit pour y accéder.

Salutations.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Mais mon problème c'est que j'arrive pas démarrer depuis la disquette!!! Il y a déjà un système 7.1 dans mon mac car je l'avais installé avant ton message et maintenant c'est la m.

Comment démarrer depuis la disquette? Car il me la rejette tout le temps! Bigre. Je vois que t'es en Suisse, mon numéro: 079 655 77 79


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Bon, la grande question est: comment démarrer depuis la disquette lorsqu'un système 7.1 est installé dans le mac mais que celui-ci ne démarre plus! Alors il faut une disquette avec le bon Enabler. Chose faîte. Et comment démarrer dessus car il ma la rejette TOUTE LE TEMPS!

Autrement, qui pourrait m'envoyer un lien pour télécharger l'Utilitaire 2 du système 7.5.3? Qui est certainement plus stable (optimisé). Ou alors le finder avec l'Enabler (mais du système 7.5.3) pour ainsi créer une disquette qui pourrait me donner enfin la possibilité d'accéder à mon disque LC.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ni avec le CD, ni avec la disquette, j'arrive à démarrer Utilitaire 2!




























Je tiens quand-même à remercier en passant tout ceux qui s'efforcent de m'aider; Bernard, Xavier, Mad'doc, Dark Templar, Powerbook, et j'en passe.

Bonne soirée et bon début de semaine.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2004)

Si rien ne fonctionne je te mettrais en ligne mes disquettes d'installation du système 7.1 (pour LC 475), mais là je n'ai pas le temps.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Mais y'a déjà un le système 7.1 dans le LC! mais il manque l'Enabler. D'où l'installer dans le système. D'où démarrer depuis "qqch" pour le mettre dans le système. Arf...


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (...)je te mettrais en ligne mes disquettes d'installation du système 7.1 (pour LC 475)


C'est ce que j'ai déjà fait alors c'est inutile de refaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de mettre en ligne une image disque d'une disquette qui démarre un Performa 630, alors elle doit démarrer un LC 475. Dans cette image disque il y a un Système 7.5 minimum ainsi que les utilitaires S.O.S. Disque et Installation SC Apple de la disquette Utilitaires 2 du système 7.1 et surtout il y a le fichier System Enabler 065 qui sera à mettre dans le dossier Système du disque dur du LC 475. C'est ici :
http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/Temporaire/Syst71LC475/Utilitaires.sit

Il ne reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts.


----------



## dylan-dog (7 Mars 2004)

Merci pour tes efforts... mais mes doigts ne croisent pas assez fort! Ou LC a trop mangé mais il aime pas mes disquettes... Enfin bref... je vois plus trop quoi faire - quelle touche faut-il appuyer pour démarrer sur la disquette? Y'a pas une combine? Commande c ou d? Merci quand-même pour le coup de main... Pour ce soir, j'ai donné, mais il va démarrer ce mac pour finir! Je pense qu'il sera plus facile de le relier à un autre ordinateur et tout installer depuis un autre Mac.


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Mars 2004)

Et si par un malheureux hasard le lecteur de disquette était défaillant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À vérifier en trouvant un CD capable de démarrer le LC 475 puisqu'il est muni d'un lecteur de CD externe SCSI. Sur ce bonne nuit.


----------



## dylan-dog (8 Mars 2004)

Je pense pas qu'il est défaillant, puisque avant l'installation 7.1, se trouvait le système 7.5.3 (mais mal installé et avec du "cheni") et j'arrivais sans problèmes à faire monter les disquettes.

Seule solution; un cd capable de booter le LC ou depuis un autre poste.

Merci et bonne semaine.

Je vous retiens au courant.


----------



## Bernard53 (8 Mars 2004)

J'ai quand même bien peur qu'il y ait un problème soit avec les disquettes soit avec le lecteur de disquettes puisqu'il vous rejette les disquettes à chaque tentative. Je viens de réessayer la disquette Utilitaires 2 fournie d'origine avec le LC 475 et elle démarre, bon c'est un LC III mais je n'ai pas de LC 475 sous la main actuellement. Je viens également de faire une disquette avec l'image disque qui contient le système 7.5 mini et qui est actuellement en ligne sur mon iDisk :
http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/Temporaire/Syst71LC475/Utilitaires.sit
J'ai donc téléchargé le fichier Utilitaires.sit sur un PC, transféré ce fichier sur le LC III (Système F1-7.1) via une disquette formatée PC (le LC III possède le tableau de bord Échange PC/Macintosh), décompressé le fichier sur le Mac (avec StuffIt Expander 5.5) ce qui m'a généré l'image disque Utilitaires.image et avec Duplication 4.2 j'ai créé la disquette correspondante. J'ai redémarré le LC III avec cette disquette et elle fonctionne, même que dans la précipitation d'hier soir il y reste un dossier vide dans la Corbeille qui est à vider !

Et pour redémarrer avec une disquette il suffit de mettre celle-ci dans le lecteur du Mac éteint et d'allumer le Mac ou bien d'utiliser la fonction *Redémarrer* du Finder et insérer la disquette dans le lecteur dès le boing de démarrage. Le processus de démarrage de Système 7 faisant que le lecteur de disquette est le premier à être testé pour la présence d'un dossier Système valide, il n'y a pas donc de problème pour démarrer d'une disquette. Pas de problème si le lecteur fonctionne ou si la disquette n'est pas altérée, et comme apparemment il y a un problème dans votre cas c'est ce qui m'amène à penser que soit le lecteur soit la disquette est défectueux(se).

Donc il vous reste la solution de graver un CD démarrable pour le LC 475, CD qui contiendra le fameux System Enabler 065 que vous mettrez dans le Dossier Système du disque dur. Pour redémarrer avec un CD il faut tenir appuyé sur *C* dès le(re)démarrage, si jamais cela ne fonctionnait pas utilisez la combinaison de touche donnée par Xavier_Moulia : Commande (appelée aussi Pomme ou Trèfle) + Option (appelée aussi Alt ou Casserole) + Majuscule temporaire (appelée aussi Shift) + Retour arrière (appelée aussi Suppression ou Backspace). Il faut bien attendre pour être sûr d'avoir redémarré sur le CD.

Il y a aussi une chose à vérifier c'est que la pile est encore suffisamment chargée, car ce type de Mac refuse tout démarrage quand la pile est morte. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit ça cas en pareil cas l'écran reste noir au démarrage et rien ne se produit. Vous pouvez aussi tenter un zappage de PRAM, pourquoi pas ? Voir cet article : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-F chez Apple.

Bonne chance.


----------



## dylan-dog (8 Mars 2004)

J'abandonne...

Ni avec la disquette. La batterie est pleine, je l'ai achetée la veille. Ni avec les cd's. Système 7.5, 7.6.1, 7.1 avec Enabler etc...

Stand by


----------



## PowerBookophile (8 Mars 2004)

Il y a une petite chose à laquelle je pense. Ce n'est peut-être pas ça, mais au point ou on en est. La bidouille consiste à avoir déjà accès à un Mac sous système 7, voire 8, mais 7 de préférence. Pourquoi ? Parce que j'ai remarqué que les disquettes systèmes pouvaient ne pas être activées si créées à partir d'un système trop récent. En tout cas, chez moi un système 9 ne va pas réussir à activer un système 6. De ce fait, ma disquette est correcte, mais si je n'ouvre pas le dossier système sur un mac sous système 7, et bien mon classic rejette la disquette. Donc, mon avis, c'est qu'avant de supposer que le matériel est défaillant, il faudrait vérifier cette hypothèse qui me semble tout à fait plausible. Je suis persuadé que le système est correct sur la disquette. Mais comme il a été créé à partir d'un Mac OS X, il n'est pas activé. la disquette n'est donc pas reconnue comme bootable. Il te faut donc un autre Mac moins récent pour cette combine.


----------



## dylan-dog (8 Mars 2004)

Probablement... fauderait que j'essaie à l'occasion. Merci du conseil, à vous tous.


----------

